# R.I.P. Felix :(



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

You were a great tortoise, the time we had you.

You were very poorly when we got you, and I wish I could of helped you sooner.

Marmite is missing you loads. 

You might of had a healthier life with someone else but we tried *everything.*



R.I.P. sweetie oxoxo


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

oh no  what a shame 

RIP


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im so sorry you lost your tort. I know its heartbreaking but you know you gave him all the love he needed. Just think of him eating loads of weeds in torty heaven. RIP torty


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

r.i.p. Felix


----------



## iain&penny (Nov 16, 2007)

we are really sorry to hear that felix has lost his fight,
im sure you did evertything you could to help him,
dont beat yourself about it
r.i.p little one


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP, little Felix


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

leggy said:


> Im so sorry you lost your tort. I know its heartbreaking but you know you gave him all the love he needed. Just think of him eating loads of weeds in torty heaven. RIP torty


Whenever I think of him, that's what I think of now  Bless him


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news - but as you rightly say at least you tried, he previous owners obviously didn't. You gave it your best shot!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP, sorry for your loss.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks all xx


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

I miss you so much.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

he looks well loved!
rip xoxoxox


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aww R.I.P cutie


----------

